# Rem. 1100 .410 Auto



## mudawg (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anybody have any info on a Remington 1100 mod. .410 auto ?  i got the gun for christmas and its in pretty good condition. Does anyone know what its worth or anything worth telling about? Oh and also. I have a Sweet 16 Browning. Any info on it? it is a very old but great conditioned gun. Need help on the .410, the shell gets stuck when it is supposed spitt'em out.


       Get with me ASAP!    Jake L.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 6, 2008)

On the .410, it is impossible to give any opinion on value without a lot more information on condition, wood, barrel length, etc.

Pic would really be helpful.

With any semi-auto, a good cleaning is always in order.   A good cleaning means breaking the gun down to its component parts, thoroughly degreasing, relubricating according to the manual and putting back together.  With a Remington that hasn't been fired or cleaned in while, replacing the o-rings is also in order.

Also because of the small size, the .410 can be ammo sensitive, but I'd go with a good cleaning first.

On the Browning, if it is a "shooter" (in other words not "NIB") its worth between $400 - 600 depending on condition and fervor of the buyer.


----------



## mudawg (Feb 6, 2008)

well before this .410 i had never seen an automatic tho. well semi that is and the 16 gauge is auto as well. ill putt a pic on in a sec


----------



## OkieHunter (Feb 8, 2008)

the 1100 410 is one sweet firearm I shoot skeet with one and all I can say about them is SWEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 8, 2008)

uh, I think any belgian sweet 16 is worth considerably more than 400-600.  I havent seen many below $1000 even in 75-80% condition.  as long as there is no pitting, theyre bringing a premium.  I've seen them with some pitting and bad stocks (possibly not all original) bringing $750-800.


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 8, 2008)

a bit of info on Remington 1100 guns , enjoy !



Model 1100 Autoloading Shotgun

Remington has long been big on autoloading shotguns, which may explain in part why the late 1950s found the company producing three totally different models (11-48, 878, and Sportsman-58) at the same time. Introduced in 1956, the Sportsman-58 was Remington’s first gas-operated shotgun, and it proved to be a sign of even better things to come.

In 1963 Remington replaced its family of autoloaders with a single gas-powered gun called the Model 1100. To describe the Model 1100 as an instant success is putting it mildly. By 1972, after only nine years in production, the one-millionth unit had been built. Five years later production had reached two million, and six years after that, in 1983, Model 1100 number 3,000,000 came off the assembly line. As of late 1999, total production was just shy of the 4,000,000 mark, and my guess is it will exceed that mark easily before the books are closed on the 20th century.

A number of factors played key roles in making Remington’s Model 1100 one of the world’s most accepted sporting arms. At the very top of the list is shooter comfort. Even though the Model 1100 weighs less than most autoloaders that came before it, its gas-operated action cushions recoil, making it extremely comfortable to shoot even with heavy loads. Due to its excellent weight distribution the Model 1100 handles and feels more like an expensive English double than any autoloader built before or since. This holds especially true for the 20- and 28-gauge versions as well as earlier 12-gauge guns with their lighter fixed-choke barrels. The Model 1100 has always been affordable to working men, and it has long been available in 12, 20, and 28 gauge as well as .410 bore, not to mention the 16 gauge for which it was once chambered. Last but certainly not least in importance, the Model 1100 has always been quite reliable and extremely durable, and it doesn’t break very often. Even if a part does break, it is easily replaced and doing so doesn’t cost an arm and a leg.

In addition to enjoying great popularity in the game fields, the Model 1100 once dominated skeet competition like no other shotgun before or since it came on the scene, and it set more records in that game than any shotgun before it. And while over/unders now dominate skeet, it is not unusual to see a shooter swap his double for a soft-shooting Model 1100 when shooting the 12-gauge event. The same goes for trap. While single-barrel and over/under guns dominate that game, the Model 1100 is still quite popular among those who have become sensitive to recoil, which is quite amazing when we consider that Remington hasn’t built a Model 1100 trap gun in many years. This is another reason behind its success—the old 1100 keeps on ticking long after others have succumbed to the licking.

Despite great success and an unbeatable track record, the Model 1100 had one shortcoming that had been eliminated in new shotgun models introduced by various competitors—it would not shoot 2 3/4-inch and three-inch shells interchangeably. Rather than simply modifying perhaps the world’s most famous shotgun so it would handle both shell lengths and continue to call it the Model 1100 (as some of us think should have been done), Remington made the required modifications in 1987 but chose to rename it the Model 11-87. This might be compared to making a few minor modifications to the equally famous Model 700 rifle and renaming it Model 7-87. It would still be the same gun, but thousands of potential buyers might not know it.

Despite the fact that Remington officials probably once planned to eventually put the old Model 1100 out to pasture, demand from hunters and shooters who desire to own one of the all-time great firearms simply have not allowed the company to do so. In addition to the Special Field version with straight-grip walnut stock and 23-inch barrel in 20 and 12 gauges, the standard Model 1100 is also available in several other versions. As current production 1100s go, my two favorites are the Sporting 28 and Sporting 20. Built on the two smallest Model 1100 receivers, they have very nice walnut stocks, 25- and 28-inch vent-ribbed barrels, and weights of around 6 1/2 pounds. If a more dynamic-handling autoloading quail gun than one of those two is available, it has managed to escape my attention.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Feb 20, 2008)

*.410*

I have seen several occasions where the 1100, .410 would not shoot certain shells. You may want to try a different brand of shells if you haven't already. Are you interested in selling the .410?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 20, 2008)

Man that 410 is the ticket to the side line for a KEEPER they are Good shooting guns...Give that baby a good cleaning as one person as already said then get some Good 410 shells You will find yourself really enjoying that Baby...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 20, 2008)

*SemiAutos*

I have another brand of .410 auto it has the same issue. Better ammo as stated earlier was the solution with my gun.


----------



## mudawg (Feb 20, 2008)

Same here. I had Remington shells and you'd think they would work b/c it was Remington. Well I shot them up and got me some Winchesters, they worked perfect. And no Im not sellin!lol Sorry..


----------

